# Film/Television Projects that You Would Fund if You had the Money to do so



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 6, 2014)

Many projects in the world of film and television are not fully realized, which can be very tragic to the creators of those works. Often, those projects are canceled after they have been in existence for some time, and other times, they never progress past the production phase, with a major reason for that being a lack of monetary funds.

Therefore, I wish to ask the users of this forum what film and/or television projects they would fund if they ever had the money to do so.

Don Bluth, the creative mind responsible for _The Land Before Time, the Secret of NIMH, All Dogs go to Heaven,_ and _An American Tail_ (and, therefore, a genius of animation, in my mind) was planning to make an adaptation of the classic tale _Beauty and the Beast,_ but, when the Walt Disney Company announced their plans to produce an adaptation of that tale, he canceled his project, not wishing to compete with the massive corporation, which I find to be very tragic, since his adaptation would likely have been very different from Disney's version. If I ever had a great amount of money, I would contact Bluth and ask if he would accept my financial support to produce that film, with only two very lenient conditions: first, that I be able to play a voice role in the film (any role shall suffice, whether major or minor); and second, that I receive a small percentage of the total profits of the film, to regain the money that I spent to fund its production.

I was very displeased when the new _Thundercats_ series was canceled after only one season, so I would also fund a production of the second season, if I could afford to do so, again with the same conditions (that I be given a voice role and that I receive a percentage of its profits).

Also, since the _Avatar: the Last Airbender_ comics of _The Promise, The Search,_ and _The Rift_ are not likely to be animated at any point in the near future, I would contact Nickelodeon and offer to fund animations of them, again with the same conditions that I mentioned above (I believe that I would like to perform the voices for Sneers, Satoru, and/or Ikem as a young adult, if I was given that choice).

There has been no news of any possible revival of the _Gargoyles_ franchise, but, since that is one of my favorite western animated series ever, I would definitely wish to fund a revival of it, if I had the money to do so; I am not certain if I would prefer a continuation of the original television series, or a feature film to restart it, but both would be very nice.

What does everyone else say about this? What film or television projects would you fund if you had the money to do so?


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 6, 2014)

#1  A _historically accurate_ tv series about the Founding Fathers.

#2  A star wars spinoff.  Similar to how original trek had spinoffs.

#3  A tv series about Howard Hughes, Henry Ford, Thomas Edison or another inventor / industrialist who had to overcome obstacles to innovate and make america great.

#4  A tv series about the transition from agrarian age to industrial age and how not all aspects of life improved.

etc. etc.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 6, 2014)

More Deadwood

*	"The Domino Operation" 
*	"The Birth of Zangetsu the Midday" 
*	"The Plan to Assassinate Daisaku - the Canary Penitentiary" 
*	"The Boy of Three Days" 
*	"The Greatest Battle in History - General Kanshin vs. Shokatsu Komei" 
*	"The Boy Detective, Kindaiichi Shoutarou, Appears!" 
*	"The Siege of Babel."


----------



## Jena (Sep 6, 2014)

A cliche answer, but I'd fund more seasons of Firefly.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 6, 2014)

A movie about the Shimabara Rebellion.

Another season of Young Justice and Thundercats. 

Gargoyles reboot.

A Malazan Book of the Fallen series of movies
A Warhammer 40k series of movies


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

'Community' and 'Arrested Development' movies, assuming they don't get made


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 6, 2014)

Jena said:


> A cliche answer, but I'd fund more seasons of Firefly.



Same here.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

I would have funded more 'Firefly' back when it first got cancelled; not now.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 6, 2014)

You have a point. No matter how much funds we had, it'd never be enough to convince Whedon to leave the Avengers behind.


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2014)

Dollhouse and Angel


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 6, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Another season of Young Justice



+1

There's a lot of stuff that was cancelled that could be brought back.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 6, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> A Malazan Book of the Fallen series of movies



If you have _enough_ money, you should probably fund them as a TV series instead. 

Movies would never do them justice; TV could, if the budget was big enough. 

Like, a ridiculously huge budget, but still- a movie series simply lacks the TIME to do them right.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 7, 2014)

Justice League, Superman, Flash, Teen Titans, Aquaman and Wonder Woman cartoons.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I would have funded more 'Firefly' back when it first got cancelled; not now.



Why not now? What is different, now?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

The cast has aged and moved on--including Whedon and everyone else who worked on it when it first came out.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2014)

it's been over ten years


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

yes, it has.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 7, 2014)

Can we be real in that the show wasn't that good in the first place too.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

depends on what you mean by "wasn't that good"


----------



## Velocity (Sep 8, 2014)

Not enough Firefly nominations. 

I'd also go with Dredd, in terms of film, but only so long as the sequel maintained the same scale as the first film. What made that one so great was how casual Dredd was about it, implying that this sort of thing happens every day. We don't need something that threatens the entire Mega City 1 - we just need another day in the life of a Judge. With Anderson, of course, 'cause she was awesome.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 8, 2014)

*TV series*
extend for 4 seasons

Young Justice and other DC projects
Spectacular Spiderman
Symboitic Titan
GI Joe Renegades
Zoids New Century 
Outlaw Star
Borderlands 
ScryEd


*Movies*

Starcraft
Cowboy Beebop
Hellblazer
Diablo


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2014)

Huey would be responsible for the disaster that a 'Bebop' movie would be.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Huey would be responsible for the disaster that a 'Bebop' movie would be.



It'll be an Animated movie


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2014)

an animated retelling, another story taking place before the series finale, a prequel, or a sequel?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> an animated retelling, another story taking place before the series finale, a prequel, or a sequel?



A set of Sequels but it will start off with the "impression"  Spike is dead.


----------



## Psychic (Sep 8, 2014)

I would fund a "League of Legends" movie. It already has a huge fanbase and it would be stupid not to get in on that cash.

Also, "The Legend of Zelda" I mean like how is it that no one has made this movie yet???


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 8, 2014)

Legend of Zelda is tricky as a movie because so much content. A large budget HBO series would be more than welcome.


----------



## Psychic (Sep 8, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Legend of Zelda is tricky as a movie becysse so much content. A large budget HBO series would be more than welcome.



Good idea. 

Also I'm gonna throw in Naruto as well, and it would also be great as a miniseries. Although if HBO was to do it, they would probably throw in alot of porn and that would be totally awkward.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2014)

666 Satan anime

More DMC games

an AVP movie that doesn't suck

a massive crossover fighting game connecting all gaming franchises

Marvel buying the rights back to Godzilla just so he could beat the shit out of The Avengers.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 9, 2014)

Psychic said:


> Also, "The Legend of Zelda" I mean like how is it that no one has made this movie yet???



.

There are fan made _Legend of Zelda_ movies, like...

[YOUTUBE]gn1BPYYQw30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 9, 2014)

I would fund a DCAU finale movie trilogy.

Set in the _Batman Beyond_ era, with the future version of the Justice League as the heroes, supported by older Superman and J'onn Jonzz, and maybe others. Opens with Bruce Wayne's funeral, though he might appear as a computer message or something. 

It adapts _Final Crisis_, with Boss Dark Side here being a fusion of Darkseid and Lex Luthor (and Brainiac I guess, since Darkseid was last seen fused with him as well). They finally return from their ambiguous fate at the end of JLU, armed with the Anti-Life Equation, and secretly heading a shady corporation called Dark Side Industries that the League ends up investigating, as well as murdering the New Gods resurrecting his Apokoliptian underlings on Earth and throughout the universe as his disguised agents (just as in the original DC comic).

Part 1 Is the funeral of Bruce Wayne and its aftermath, and the story of someone murdering the New Gods that leads to Dark Side Industries. Terry is married and is about to become a dad, and discovers Bruce Wayne had a daughter with Selina Kyle; also, an elderly Dick Grayson shows up. 

Part 2 is the heroes finding out that Darkseid / Luthor still lives and is ready to enslave the planet with the Anti-Life Equation. His agents wreck havoc on Oa, Thanagar, Earth and anywhere else that can oppose him, and the heroes fail to stop him. 

Part 3 is a third of the Earth now slaves of the Anti-Life Equation, including several heroes and their families and friends. Lex-Darkseid is poised to take over the universe, Superman a beaten prisoner at his feet forced to bare witness to the end of everything, and the movie ends with a grand, epic, apocalyptic battle between an army of Leaguers (led by J'onn Jonzz, who makes an inspiring heroic speech) and the forces of Apokolips.

Yeah...I want to see this.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2014)

A Naruto HBO series. What are you people smoking

Magna wise I always thought FMA could make an interesting series. 

But I would fund a Dark Tower HBO series for sure.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 9, 2014)

Naruto on HBO 

FMA is one of the only manga I can immediately think of where I'd approve of a live-action adaptation


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

FMA live action 



Everyone and their grand Papi knows the only correct live action manga is Gundam.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 9, 2014)

you act like FMA live action couldn't work smhhh


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2014)

Jorodowsky's Dune


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 9, 2014)

Because the _Game of Thrones_ television series is so popular, currently, I would also fund a television adaptation of _The Wheel of Time,_ another amazingly epic fantasy series.

I also would fund a five-part film series of _The Chronicles of Prydain,_ one of my favorite book series from my childhood, this time an adaptation that is more faithful to the original novels, rather than Disney's adaptation, which combined the plots of the first two books.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 9, 2014)

Bioshock movie.


----------



## Joakim3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Lol at someone making a FMA live action..... they'd fuck that shit up in no time. Theres quite literally only 2 manga's that would genuinely be taken into consideration in regards to making a big budget live-action film...

- Gundam (in particular i'd want Gundam wing). Heero needs to troll someone with a "roger that" while nuking falling space colonies, while Deathsytche Hell is lol decaping mechs sounds beyond epic and the fact that its can actually be realistically an believable conceptualized with things like Transformers or Pacific Rim 

- Akira is the other one. It's _the_ anime that started the whole movement (state side). Hell Its what brought me into anime/manga. That fucking bike, seeing Kaneda & Tetsuo argue and then cumulate into the latter rape stomping the fuck out of Tokyo & orbital satellites just gives me giggles

Anyone with half a brain knows those two are the only mangas/animes that are even realistically feasible & deserving of 100+ million dollar budgets


*Notable mentions:*
Batman Beyond
Attack on Titan
Cowboy Beebop
Bioshock
Diablo
Rorouni Kenshin
Halo


I can't even list a complete re-hash of DBZ due to that _thing not to be named_ searing itself into my mind....


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm assuming then that your notable mentions would be animated adaptations


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2014)

speaking of 

more 'House of Mouse'


----------



## Joakim3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'm assuming then that your notable mentions would be animated adaptations



Hell no, full on live action  (granted some would probably not be well suited for it lol)


----------



## wibisana (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm making porn with legit movie star as hot as megan fox, 
and I am playing as the dude


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2014)

The Cabin in the Woods 2 or a prequel to it. 

Jumanji 2 

Live action Gundam Wing or Unicorn

Starcraft live action movie


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd fund a new Macross Anime project, maybe following the alternate timeline of Macross 2.

Stargate Universe

Live action version of Ultramarines with the same plot but more expansive budget.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2014)

I can't believe I forgot this:

I would 100% fund the heck out of another revival of The Twilight Zone.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 22, 2014)

A decent Starship Troopers sequel


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 22, 2014)

A full version multiple season HBO adaption of Berserk.

Do it, imaginary dimension.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 22, 2014)

reiatsuflow said:


> Do it, imaginary dimension.



Yeah, that sounds about right .


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 22, 2014)

american dragon jake long 

i'd try to fund more seasons.

same for legend of korra, depends on how season 4 goes.

also, more time warp trio. it's a cartoon from discovery kids i grew up on, i would have loved to seen more of it


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 22, 2014)

reiatsuflow said:


> A full version multiple season HBO adaption of Berserk.
> 
> Do it, imaginary dimension.



omfgod that's genius

tho won't it compete too much with game of thrones...? (i don't watch GOT but the setting looks similar lol)


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 23, 2014)

_Bioshock _and _Fullmetal Alchemist_ live action movies.

_The Flash: Animated Series_ starring Wally West. (bonus points made by the team of Avatar the Last Airbender)

A _Deadpool_ Adult Swim show.

_Batgirl _movie.

_Teen Titans _movie based on comic books. (not any of cartoons)

_The Flash_, of course, movie starting from Barry's death and Wally adapting into the mantle.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 23, 2014)

Baccano HBO mini-series


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 23, 2014)

- _Firefly_ 

- more _DCAU_ or at least a spiritual succesor JL (Superman/Flash/GL/something else) series with at least 4-5 full  seasons .. *or* _at least_ continuation of _YJ_

- Spider-Man/X-Men/Avengers series with quality on-par with DCAU/Spectacular SM/EMH

- bring back _Samurai Jack, Courage the Cowardly Dog and SWAT Kats_

- more Japanese Godzillas with god-tier special effects/CGI .. no rubber suits please (I respect the suit , but we're in 2014 ..)

- _StarCraft_ and _Diablo_ movie(s) - wouldn't mind an original plotline for Diablo, but SC/WC have enough content for adaptations .. and movie/series adaptations of various big WarCraft events (especially Burning Legion/Aspects/Titans/Old Gods/Lich King stuff), staying pretty close to the source (for WoW events - altered to include less 40/25 "adventurers"  and more lore heroes)

- a series of _Constantine_ movies very close to the source material .. or a high budget HBO series

- a series of Lovecraft horror movies 

- a _Metroid_ film or maybe an anime 

- more _DCU_ movies of all kinds (individual heroes, JL, JSA, TT, Batfamily, villains, cosmics, crossover events etc.), all in one verse/multiverse, a-la MCU .. but DC should be doing that anyway

- _Gundam_ live-action

- a good  Tomb Raider movie .. either in the rebooted verse or some new mix movie-verse taking from all TR sources .. not sure about actress =/

- high-budget _Dune_ movies/series

- ^ same for _Halo_

- ^ same for _WH40k_

- _Transformer_ movies without Bay (and less humans in general .. maybe just set not on Earth)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 23, 2014)

oh yeah, and game-based _RE_ movies *without* Anderson or Jovovich/Alice

with Leon played by Jensen Ackles


----------

